# Daily Affirmations



## GDPR

Hope nobody minds another 'daily' thread.I think positive affirmations are important,and maybe after practicing this daily I will eventually believe them.

Feel free to add your own here.

I am worthy of love
I am worthy of respect
I am kind and loving
I matter
I forgive myself for all past mistakes
I am getting better every day


----------



## GDPR

I am a good person
I have healthy ways to cope
I  forgive myself for past mistakes
I am strong
I am worthy of love,kindness and respect


----------



## GDPR

I am a strong person
I am intelligent
I am valuable
I am loved
I am a survivor!


----------



## MHealthJo

I like these daily   /  good habit threads.

----
I will figure things out enough.
I will deal with whatever comes, somehow or other.


----------



## rdw

I am a good person.


----------



## forgetmenot

I am resilient


----------



## GDPR

I am moving forward by letting go of the past.
I accept that fear is just a feeling.
I will feel the fear and do it anyway.
I accept myself for who I am.
I am good enough as I am.


----------



## forgetmenot

I listen well
i observe well
i am compassionate most times


----------



## MHealthJo

I will make a way through.


----------



## GDPR

I am growing stronger and more independent as each day goes by.


----------



## GDPR

I am learning tolerance and patience in situations beyond my control
I accept change as a positive force in life
I am forever evolving into a better and happier person


----------



## GDPR

By letting go of resentments I am setting myself free.
I can let go of my worries and come back to them later,if needed.
I deserve to relax and stop worrying.
It matters little what others say,what matters is how I react and what I believe.


----------



## GDPR

I love and accept myself unconditionally
I deserve all that is good.I release any need for misery and suffering


----------



## HBas

I am holding it together


----------



## GDPR

I accept that fear is just a feeling which will subside as I move forward.
I feel the fear and do it anyway.


----------



## GDPR

I am whole and complete regardless of outside circumstances.
I will do the best I can today.I will not worry about tomorrow.
I have value and purpose.


----------



## GDPR

I am proud of myself and all that I have accomplished.
I respect myself and treat myself with kindness and love.
As a human being I have both strengths and weaknesses,and I can choose to focus on my strengths and ignore my weaknesses.


----------



## PrincessX

A helpful affirmation for me: "I release all drama from my life and now get energy from peace", suggested by Cheryl Richardson.


----------



## MHealthJo

Just because I may think or feel or believe that there's something quite 'abnormal' or 'not good enough' or 'unacceptable' about some way I am or some way I've done something,  that may not necessarily reflect the truth.


----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR

I have the courage to confront any challenge that crosses my path today.
I can take care of myself without fear of failure.


----------



## GDPR

I release all my expectations of what this holiday should and could be and accept it as it is.I choose to see/look for all the good things,and will be thankful for them.

---------- Post Merged at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:31 AM ----------



LIT said:


> I and will be thankful for them.



Correction:and I AM thankful for them....


----------



## GDPR

My ability to conquer my challenges is limitless; my potential to succeed is infinite.
I am at peace with all that has happened,is happening,and will happen.
My fears of tomorrow are simply melting away.


----------



## MHealthJo

I will be okay.
I will get through things.
I have gotten through things that I wouldn't have thought I could get through.
I am not all alone.

-----
Question:    Can anyone tell me, what are some good affirmations for when there are really big and probably permanent situations that are really unfair, like when wrong things have been done that have affected a LOT of innocent people and you are one of them? (And you also tend to think about the ones worse off than you, like the ones who don't know how to get support or relief?)  I need to think of affirmations that might be good for that?  

(Or am I on the wrong track.... ? What's helpful in the moment for that kind of pain?)

Well, describing it and writing those other affirmations has helped a bit anyway. Thanks for listening.......


----------



## Harebells

If these situations are bringing up really strong emotions maybe it's a good idea to express them and discharge the energy of them somehow before doing affirmations? Or tune into them as physical sensations. Otherwise sometimes affirmations can just be trying to suppress the emotion and then it comes back even scarier! Like you said writing it down was helpful - and maybe feeling heard is helpful. (Or punching something that won't injure you etc! Or angry dancing!) Sometimes these emotions are totally appropriate and give people the impetus to act on their own or somebody else's behalf, even if it's just to be a voice and raise awareness.

Anyway, sorry, I'm not really answering what you asked am I?! And I don't know the situation or what you find works for you. Those affirmations you wrote sound good anyway. Sometimes I find 'I accept these emotions as part of myself ' calms me down.

---------- Post Merged at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Oh and I meant to say...be really really kind to yourself:cat3: ...and you are not alone.

---------- Post Merged at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 07:08 PM ----------

...And hope it gets better soon!


----------



## MHealthJo

Harebells, your replying to me with empathy and interest and kindness (especially juxtaposed against the thing i've been experiencing in the situation I haven't fully described - people trying to control me, blame me, and demonise something which is not wrong or bad, and use me instead of seeing me as an individual whose feelings and thoughts are valid), has made me feel heard and has helped the feelings process and flow and move instead of being horribly stuck, and this has helped me a great deal today. Thank you very much.


----------



## Harebells

You're very welcome and I'm glad it helped. And don't forget how much you help people on here (and I suspect in the 'real world' too) with your kindness and empathy. Yuck I hate the
blame and control thing - no matter how much I know I haven't done anything wrong and people don't have a right to try and manipulate me it always seems to resonate with the squirmy little toxic shame creature that lives inside me. Think I'll have to try and find a name for that little critter!


----------



## MHealthJo

How about Squirmy?

*gives Squirmy a free hug to set aside for the next time something activates Squirmy.*


----------



## making_art

MHealthJo said:


> Question:    Can anyone tell me, what are some good affirmations for when there are really big and probably permanent situations that are really unfair, like when wrong things have been done that have affected a LOT of innocent people and you are one of them? (And you also tend to think about the ones worse off than you, like the ones who don't know how to get support or relief?)  I need to think of affirmations that might be good for that?



I really like Harebells reply....especially the angry or intense dancing for release......try this one...Gabrielle Roth - Chaos - YouTube and the following one takes you through to calm. 


The Serenity prayer?.....

"The smallest action can make a difference. My life is important. I can change the world just by being here, right now." from this site 60 Affirmations to Support You Through Meaningful Life Changes | Spirituality & Health Magazine


----------



## MHealthJo

Ooh, yes... good ones... Thankyou  making-art!


----------



## Harebells

Great, 'Squirmy' it is. And the hug is a good idea to placate Squirmy, so he/she doesn't make a huge racket and wake up 'Rage-y'!

So sorry you're in that tough situation with the people around you. That does sound really painful and frustrating. I hope you have someone/some people around who can support you through this. You are not alone anyway - whether there's anyone physically present or not there are definitely lots of people out there who can empathise and understand. I hope the situation improves soon or becomes a bit easier to cope with. And hopefully the affirmations will help you feel better and feel encouraged.

---------- Post Merged at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Oops it took me so long to type that that other posts appeared in the meantime. hope it still makes sense (if it ever did)

Thanks making-art, that video looks great.


----------



## amazingmouse

Hi, MHJo, hope you are starting to feel better!
I remember this affirmation "I release all drama (you can substitute with anger, suffering, guilt) from my life and I now gain energy from peace". Repeat it after a few deep breaths...

Another thing is, I do not know what is the exact situation you are trying to overcome and why did it cause you so much negative emotions, but it is important to not get buried in negativism, to substitute unhealthy with healthy emotions, even if they still remain negative, for example to substitute anger, anxiety, guilt, frustration with regret, sadness, maybe annoyance. Some events always evoke negative emotions and that's fine, the key to the tent is to make it tolerable for yourself and not devalue your worth. You can think things like "I wish the situation was different. It is unfortunate that this happened and I feel sad about it, but I can find a way to cope with it. We are all just fallible human beings, and the world is full of unpredictable and unfair events. I can learn from this situation and continue in life from a place of internal peace".
I hope this kind of suggestions are helpful.


----------



## MHealthJo

That's true amazingmouse... the narrative we give to things is really important too. Thank you... I will be keeping that in my mind.

Thankyou for those extra additions to your post too making-art, definitely helpful stuff for me to use. I'll be keeping this thread handy. 

I do have some support in my life Harebells, it's definitely helpful. My husband is hugely emotion-challenged and can be very emotionally locked away... hugs are good, but sometimes you need to 'feel' that someone 'gets it'. But he is very very very loyal and reasonable and trustworthy, as well as very helpful in lots of practical ways. It's also good that I know he intellectually 'gets it', but with his messy background as well he's just got the actual emotions locked away somewhere. Oh well. At least that means he just reliably goes to work and continues life rather than the crisis upheavals and total breakdowns in my family, I guess.   In more emotional ways I have a few supports I can seek out. My therapist is really good but I can't always see her as often as I should, kinda long story, and there is some stuff I haven't felt ready to talk about yet. Just gotta keep trying to push forward....

(Sorry to hijack an affirmations thread!!)


----------



## GDPR

I conquer impatience by finding more interesting things to do while I wait
I grow more patient with myself every day
I know that good things come to those who wait


----------



## amazingmouse




----------



## GDPR

I am beautiful as I am,flaws and all.


----------



## MHealthJo

Benefits are reaped by doing what I believe is right and good and best and finding out the truth. There are important benefits and advantages that are only available this way and there are good reasons for my choices and I have carefully considered them. These things serve as a source of happiness and satisfaction and relief. Sometimes a path can be difficult but important and worthwhile, and it often gradually gets easier and more gains start to come with it.


----------

